# im a teen mum 2 be



## Lillie Wife

18 and due 24th nov who else is out there? x


----------



## Tam

Wishing you all the best Zoe! xx


----------



## lynze21

only 21 can i be classed young mum x how are you keeping?


----------



## Gem_06

hiya zoe im gemma ul b ok hun theres plenty of girls in the same boat as you but ul be fine but keep us up to date though i think i speak for all of us we all here for u if u need to ask questions.


----------



## lexis_mommy

hi i'm rachel and i'm 18 and due with my 2nd baby dec 16th, my daughter will be 1 dec 7th :) its hard, but lots of fun i love being a mommy


----------



## Angel2005

hi im 19 i have a 10month old son and im due 20th march! :D


----------



## Tam

Good Luck everyone......there is plenty of support here :wink: xx


----------



## Sarah_N_Braydon

helllo everyone 
hows u all?
im 19 with an 11 month old son :lol:


----------



## Lauz_1601

Hi Im 20 now was 19 when I was pg with Ella who is now 8 months. good luck and advice and were here!


----------



## Tezzy

hey im 19 and my first baby is due december 7th. im really lucky i guess as i have a fiance who loves me and is supporting me and the bump. we're in the process of buying our 1st house and cant wait until our little son gets here :)


----------



## Sarah_N_Braydon

awwww ur having a lil boy?
you got a name for him yet?


----------



## Tezzy

we havent decided on a name yet, we are welsh so really wanting a welsh name with some sort of meaning. our surname is Jones so whatever we pick is gonna sound welsh enough really! What do you think of the names Sion (shaun), and Dafydd (david),


----------



## Lauz_1601

Terrie said:

> hey im 19 and my first baby is due december 7th. im really lucky i guess as i have a fiance who loves me and is supporting me and the bump. we're in the process of buying our 1st house and cant wait until our little son gets here :)

You sound just like me hun! We bought our first house when I was pg and I was 19! We moved in 2 weeks before I was due! Goodluck with the house!


----------



## Tezzy

thanks hun :) i hope everything goes ok and sorted b4 the baby gets here lol


----------



## lexis_mommy

Terrie said:

> hey im 19 and my first baby is due december 7th. im really lucky i guess as i have a fiance who loves me and is supporting me and the bump. we're in the process of buying our 1st house and cant wait until our little son gets here :)

ooooh you're due on my DD's bday :D:D yay lol


----------



## babypink

:D hi im 18 and my first child is due febuary 15th


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/1;20716;2/st/20070215/dt/5/k/69db/preg.png
[/url]


----------



## Tam

Ohhhhhh your due 10 days before me!!! 

Congrats hun xx


----------



## *saulino*

Hi

Welcome , Im Katrina 19 till 2 weeks from now, and have a 8 month old.


----------



## weestar21

Hi all i know i shoulnt be in here but i dont feel old :lol: 

I was 17 when i fell pregnant with Adele :D 
now im 22 i gave birth to Colby 6 months ago, still with the same person and loving every second of being a young mum

:D 

take care all
xxxxxx


----------



## Flame-Mistress

hi zoe i was 16 when i had my twins and im 18 now and just had my son. you'll love it being a mum. 

all the best love!


----------



## Tam

weestar21 said:

> Hi all i know i shoulnt be in here but i dont feel old :lol:
> 
> I was 17 when i fell pregnant with Adele :D
> now im 22 i gave birth to Colby 6 months ago, still with the same person and loving every second of being a young mum
> 
> :D
> 
> take care all
> xxxxxx


:rofl: I feel I should be in here too Weestar :wink: 

Age is only a number babe :wink: :hugs: :lol: xx


----------



## Tam

Flame-Mistress said:

> hi zoe i was 16 when i had my twins and im 18 now and just had my son. you'll love it being a mum.
> 
> all the best love!

Congrats babe!! :happydance: xx


----------



## Iwantone!!!

Good luck with ur pg


----------



## *saulino*

Hi

Welcome im 20 have a 9 month old and pregnant again due in June
Katrina


----------



## Stephanie7706

Ho Zoe, 

I'm 18 too, my lil girl is due Feb 7th (a month after I turn 19) :)


----------



## Vinny

i am vin,
i am only 16 but it is good being a parent
my son is only 7 weeks old


----------



## jay.1

Hi zoe i'm 29, i had my first daughter when i was 17 it was hard but worth it she's 11 now and looking forward to having a brother or sister when i finaly get a bfp,good luck and keep us posted :dust:


----------



## Stef

Congratulations Zoe. Not long now. I bet you're looking forward to it now. Good luck with the last couple of months xx

Terrie you and I have the same due date :)


----------



## goldlion

newly 19 and due April 15th :) good luck all!


----------



## mamii2be18

im 18 and pregnant with my 1st baby.im due march 5th and im haveing my baby with my boyfriend that i ahve been with for almost 3 years now. were so excited. we plan on gettin our own appt soon. and cannot wait to start a family finally =]


----------



## Fruitymeli

hi
i am 17 and having a c section in 3 days 
not long for me
good luck everyone with ur pregnancys :hi:


----------



## candy

im 17 and expecting my first child around the 9 august im 8 weeks gone and very excited i know its b4 3 months so i should be extra careful but i very happy


----------



## Maria+Cookie

Hey im 17 and havin my first hope everything goes well best wishes to you and bump


----------



## X-Hannah-X

Hey im Hannah, 17, and Im roughly due in the middle of October, got a doc app. on Thursday morn so hope all goes well. Did 2 tests and they both came out positive so fingers crossed :) XxX


----------



## xjade_edenx

hiya im jade
im 16 and im due 12th april hope your all well
wishing ya the best
xx


----------



## HeatherLeanne

Hey i'm Heather and i'm 17, i'm only on the early stages of my pregnancy, ive just had the worst time telling my mum i was pregnant, are their any tips any one can give me for the later parts of pregnancy??

Im really looking forward to being a mummy :D


----------



## bally89

message for heather leanne, im gunna be hear for you no matter what ur mum thinks its our bby and im so happy xxx love you xx

ps. does anyone have tips on anything? :)


----------



## LoisP

*I'm 18 and due 25th November!!   *


----------



## bbyno1

wow this thred began yrss ago lol x


----------



## Jadelm

bbyno1 said:


> wow this thred began yrss ago lol x

I know it confused me soooo much! x


----------



## bbyno1

loool i was reading threw all the people thinking omg i missed alll these new ppl joinin wow theres loads lol haha nice to meet u lot if u ever come back on tho ;) 
im ellie due aug 7th hehe x


----------



## Jadelm

Yeah same I was like woooah where did all these people come from?! lol x


----------



## Youngling

I was confused for about 5 minutes
xx


----------



## EmandBub

i just spent about 10 minutes wondering why i'd never seen these members before! :rofl:
x


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

LOL some of them are old members. I remember some vaguely
xx


----------



## cabaretmum2b

Oh good, not just me then  Had to check my address bar and everything! :dohh:


----------



## bbyno1

how long has bnb been going for?lol x


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

About 3 years now I think. Maybe more
xx


----------



## Jadelm

Woww that's quite a while.. but not that long I guess in terms of the web. I thought it had been going longer for how like big and successful it is. Wasn't it Wobbles who created it? Good on her! Wonder what the first ever posts were... x


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Yep wobbles and SC I think. I shall have a look for when it started
xx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

I joined in the beginning of 2008 and it was established then. I don't think itis any older than 2003.
xx


----------

